# Loader Snow Removal (pics)



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are some pictures I took at the mall. Mostly Volvo loaders.


----------



## porter lawncare (Aug 14, 2007)

thats sweet


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Some more pictures.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

they must be a huge company to have their own fuel truck!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

newhere;1210089 said:


> they must be a huge company to have their own fuel truck!


thats what i was thinking lol...sweet pictures


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

newhere;1210089 said:


> they must be a huge company to have their own fuel truck!


They are a very big company, over 100 machines.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

are they snow only? snow and lawn ? or are they excavating contractors looking to keep busy in the winter?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Nice pictures when I saw the second picture I said hey that's Grondin. Good to see a fellow Mainer. Are you just an equipment operator for them? They do the Cabela's plaza too right? 

What size Blade is that on the Cat Track loader?

I am out of Gorham as well.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

newhere;1210117 said:


> are they snow only? snow and lawn ? or are they excavating contractors looking to keep busy in the winter?


They are an excavating company, they are just looking to keep busy in winter, all of their loaders go to many lots across this town.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

What town do you live in?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

VolvoL60F;1210133 said:


> They are an excavating company, they are just looking to keep busy in winter, all of their loaders go to many lots across this town.


in short they are helping to F up the going rate. Sounds par for the coarse.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

those are very nice toys.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

newhere;1210142 said:


> in short they are helping to F up the going rate. Sounds par for the coarse.


Actually the exact opposite, with the Mall I don't think many other companies could actually handle it.
Also the Cabela's Plaza they actually have the contract now and took it back from a small time Landscape who was doing it for nothing and couldn't handle it. From what I hear Grondin does it for much more and does a great job. To put it into comparison the Cabela's Plaza was the biggest earthwork job ever done in the state of Maine when it was done and the excavation company to do it was Grondin.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW! Nice piles!


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

NEUSWEDE;1210129 said:


> Nice pictures when I saw the second picture I said hey that's Grondin. Good to see a fellow Mainer. Are you just an equipment operator for them? They do the Cabela's plaza too right?
> 
> What size Blade is that on the Cat Track loader?
> 
> I am out of Gorham as well.


Haha I don't work for them but yes they plow the Cabela's lot to.

I don't know the size of the blade but I know its in between 72 inches and 84 inches.

I am in Waterboro Maine.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice pictures. I guess they like volvo loaders.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

NEUSWEDE;1210148 said:


> Actually the exact opposite, with the Mall I don't think many other companies could actually handle it.
> Also the Cabela's Plaza they actually have the contract now and took it back from a small time Landscape who was doing it for nothing and couldn't handle it. From what I hear Grondin does it for much more and does a great job. To put it into comparison the Cabela's Plaza was the biggest earthwork job ever done in the state of Maine when it was done and the excavation company to do it was Grondin.


well thats great to hear, sorry for my assumptions.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

GMCHD plower;1210137 said:


> What town do you live in?


Waterboro Maine, York County.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

newhere;1210169 said:


> well thats great to hear, sorry for my assumptions.


Around here most of the problems are with small guys instead of the big guys. The big companies are expanding and growing while the little guy is cutting others legs off but I think that is just the way of the economy. I have no problem because they won't be around long but as soon as their gone a new group will be right behind to start all over again. Most are getting fed up and willing to pay more for better service. I think what helps is not a big presence of the big management companies to mess up pricing.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

NEUSWEDE;1210180 said:


> Around here most of the problems are with small guys instead of the big guys. The big companies are expanding and growing while the little guy is cutting others legs off but I think that is just the way of the economy. I have no problem because they won't be around long but as soon as their gone a new group will be right behind to start all over again. Most are getting fed up and willing to pay more for better service. I think what helps is not a big presence of the big management companies to mess up pricing.


I noticed as well, but Grondin does a great job with clearing the mall and Cabela's lots, every inch is cleared.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

More pictures.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

very nice looking equipment


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

These are the loaders at the Cabela's lot in Scarborough Maine, same company. Very nice equipment here as well, I am very much liking that brand new Cat 257B3!


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

More.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

how sweet would it be to have your own tanker truck!? we have to take several trips with our pickups with on board diesel to fuel machines that are on site. VERY jealous!


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Waterboro is a nice place. We stayed up there this summer for a couple weeks. Up on Sherburn lake. The family loved it. Nice pics. I'm a big volvo fan.


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice equipment I like the caterpillar skid steer.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

JpLawn;1213028 said:


> Waterboro is a nice place. We stayed up there this summer for a couple weeks. Up on Sherburn lake. The family loved it. Nice pics. I'm a big volvo fan.


Yeah its a nice little town. I don't recall a lake called Sherburn here in Waterboro, there is only Ossipee Lake and Lake Arrowhead.


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice pictures! Nice equipment.


----------



## ajbernie (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks for posting these pictures


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

VolvoL60F;1213264 said:


> Yeah its a nice little town. I don't recall a lake called Sherburn here in Waterboro, there is only Ossipee Lake and Lake Arrowhead.


In Alfred maybe? The lake is out off some dirt road after Alfred corner. I found it to be very peaceful at the lake.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

ajbernie;1214321 said:


> thanks for posting these pictures


Your welcome!


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

JpLawn;1214813 said:


> In Alfred maybe? The lake is out off some dirt road after Alfred corner. I found it to be very peaceful at the lake.


Yepp Alfred probably.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice equipment they got! 

What kind of pick ups they run? 

They have any service trucks?

Any more pics? they most plow a lot of lots around maine


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

lawncare18;1214910 said:


> Nice equipment they got!
> 
> What kind of pick ups they run?
> 
> ...


They run Fords and Chevy's.

Yes they have service trucks.

Yes I have more pictures, They plow two huge lots.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Some more pictures. Post your own if you want!


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

More.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

This is CLC Landscaping.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Awesome pics!


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

J&R Landscaping;1215016 said:


> Awesome pics!


Thanks, glad you like them!


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't just dis a excavation contractor. we have a big one here (Faults Bros.) and they are the only company that helps us keep our rates up. they plow roads and lots, I won't touch there properties and they won't mine. I know that most of the commercials aren't afraid to pay there rates because they are serious, mechanics must be at the shop when they go out for the just in case.

I know not all companies are this way, we have a road maintainer and a handful of home builders that think they can come in and charge ridiculously low rates and then gripe that there is no money in snow but they don't know how they could do anything else to help pay the bills in the winter.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Do the rubber tracks on the skidsteer mark up the side walks?


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

dirtyscag;1215160 said:


> Do the rubber tracks on the skidsteer mark up the side walks?


Nope, they don't leave any marks.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I like the idea of the guarding on the tail lights for the volvo's.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pics. It's nice to se another guy from Maine on hear.


----------

